# Passenger door not opening with remote control



## taz (Sep 27, 2010)

My 3 year old TT wont unlock the passenger doors, it can be opened from the inside and you can hear the door unlock but wont open, any thoughts on what is wrong with it?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

tell your wife to stop slamming the door, sorry that was mean. Can you please tell us whether it will open from the inside using the lever.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

taz said:


> it can be opened from the inside


 :roll:


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried the settings in the DIS? you can have it set to unlock drivers or all IIRC.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah but when he says that does he mean it can be "unlocked" using the switch on the driver's door? lets not do too much guessing cos should we get it wrong it's gonna confuse him even more.


----------



## taz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Sorry for not giving enough details! 

The car is a MY07 and basically if I unlock with the remote OR the key, then the passenger door will not open from the outside. The switch on the drivers door also has no effect. The only way to open it is to lean over and use the internal handle on the passenger door. Once the door has been opened from the inside, the outside handle will then work until the car is locked again. If I lock the car using the switch on the drivers door, then the internal handle doesn't work, if I unlock using the switch then it does, but either way the outside handle doesn't work!

My brother thought it may be a press once for drivers door and twice for both thing on the remote but he tried pressing it several times and holding the button down etc still with no luck!

I tried calling the Audi dealers as the car is only 1 week out of warranty but they want £120 to even look at it!

Please help a newbie in need! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

TIA

Vicki xxx


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

go to a different dealer, you cant trust the dealer you had called, as standard 1 hr diag is £40, they will plug the tablet, or "diag tool" basically a laptop with a cable into the car to see if anything comes up, but chances are that it wont show much, so they will then book it in, so go ahead find aother dealer and have them look at the car now, have you owned the car from new? and do you know if there has been any related work/modification done to the car? worst case senario i can think of is faulty ECU and that would cost a lot, but not enough to make you too angry, best case senario: faulty passenger door latch, which will require the door card, the giant inside bit of the door, not the outside bit to be removed, also the window to be removed, door latch 2days lead time for the part : £110 + 1 hr diag £40+ 1hr work £75 to replace if the dealer is honest, which they wont be, but atleast if it is the door latch you know what they "should" be charging you, if it is the ECU then have a grand credit on your visa or mastercard ready, also visit a http://www.avisprestige.com and book a mini cooper S covertible.

P.S. you dont have a magical function in your DIS to make your problem happen do you? cos i would like to use that to prank someone.


----------



## taz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi There Blinky,

No I have only had the car a couple of months. The car did go into a bodyshop last week to have a scratch on the passenger door touched in so maybe this is related as this has only happened recently. Sorry for being dum but what is DIS?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

taz said:


> Hi There Blinky,
> 
> No I have only had the car a couple of months. The car did go into a bodyshop last week to have a scratch on the passenger door touched in so maybe this is related as this has only happened recently. Sorry for being dum but what is DIS?


The DIS is the digital display on the dashboard that shows mpg, trip distance, fuel remaining etc.

Not sure if it changes by model year but mine has 4 modes that you scroll through by pressing the button on the underneath of the right hand stalk. Just a quick press will do as a long press is resest.

Pressing that buttong scrolls through 4 modes, trip computer 1, trip computer 2, current speed and then settings.

Scroll through this list using the switch on the end of the right hand stalk and there may be one to change how the car locks. I'd need to look at mine for sure, but I'm fairly confident there is one to change how the car locks.

Perhaps this is the issue.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hmmm maybe an idiot there had disconnected a cable, unlikely but take it to a dealer. if you're lucky and it turned out a wire had not been connected properly after the bodywork was completed if you explain it to the dealer he'd send the bill to the bodyshop.


----------



## keith j (Aug 3, 2010)

It might be worth checking out the owner's manual, specifically pages 34 & 35.

I quote:-

"Locking the passenger's door manually
If the central locking system should fail to work at any time, the passenger's door will have to be locked separately.
A mechanical locking device (only visible when the door is open) is provided on the front passenger door.
- Pull the cap out of the opening.
- Insert the key in the slot inside and turn it as far to the stop to the right (if the door is on the right side) or to the left (if the door is on the left side)."

And specifically for your query

"Once the door has been closed it can no longer be opened from the outside. The door can be opened from the inside by pulling the door handle."

Hope this helps


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

keith j said:


> It might be worth checking out the owner's manual, specifically pages 34 & 35.
> 
> I quote:-
> 
> ...


lol none of us thought of that.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

keith j said:


> It might be worth checking out the owner's manual, specifically pages 34 & 35.
> 
> I quote:-
> 
> ...


Just had a play with this. All the hidden slot does is reflect the lock status of the door. If it is in the open position, the door mechanism can be locked by turning it, as per the instructions, but when the door is unlocked, or locked, by any means, the slot will go to the corresponding position. It is not an over-ride switch, but will be linked to the lock mechanism mechanically, rather than electrically, so that it can be used to lock the door, if, as it says in the manual, the central locking fails.

In your case, taz, it appears that the electrical operation, to unlock the passenger door, by the central locking system is not functioning, so my money, given the recent spray job on the door, would be on a disconnected wire.


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you spoken to the body shop? It might be an easy job if they might have disconnected or disrupted the wires to the locking mechanism, as they will fix it without money changing hands. I doubt whether they would pay a third party invoice without having the oportunuty to put things right themselves.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol 3/10 say she'll come back, she was only here to get a little bit of help.


----------



## taz (Sep 27, 2010)

The car went back to the bodyshop this morning, they had not fixed the door handle back properly when it was removed to be sprayed, 10 min job, no money exchanged, job done. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah whenever people are idiots.


----------

